
Reducing power consumption for background tabs - campuscodi
https://blog.chromium.org/2017/03/reducing-power-consumption-for.html
======
booleanbetrayal
Some specifics here --
[https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2017/03/background...](https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2017/03/background_tabs)

 _\- Each background tab has a time budget (in seconds) for running timers in
the background._

 _\- A page is subjected to time budget limitations after 10 seconds in the
background._

 _\- A timer task is allowed to run only when the time budget is non-
negative._

 _\- After a timer has executed, its run time is subtracted from the budget._

 _\- The budget continuously regenerates with time (currently set to a rate of
0.01 seconds per second). Note that this budget regeneration rate can be
tweaked as Chrome collects more data about throttling behavior._

This still seems very "breaky" for apps that haven't utilized WebSockets or
WebRTC for "real-time" updates and rely on polling, unless I'm missing
something.

